# my rottweiler american bulldog st bernard n english mastiff puppy pix



## TripDog (May 1, 2012)

just a small sample of all my super cute big babies ive raised over the years. Xena the rottweiler princess was the best girl ever. she is still missed. Duke the american bulldog was the best boy ever. we just lost him and we miss him dearly. Lucy the st bernard is the biggest lovebug in the world. and Bella the english mastiff is the newest member of our family n we cant love on her enuff.


----------



## rotten (Mar 13, 2012)

I gotta admire your taste in dogs lady. Id take any of those happily.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

They are all gorgeous!


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

They are all beautiful!


----------



## TripDog (May 1, 2012)

Thank u. They have all been loved very much. Check my other post or my gallery for lots more


----------

